# Re: [EVDL] DC-DC converter advice for 192V pack



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC converter advice for 192V pack*

Hello Rob,

Your battery pack when charge to 14.8 volt per battery will get up to 236 
volts and when charger is remove, it may come down to 218 volts. After the 
first initial battery load, the voltage may come down between 204 to 208 
volts.

I use two contactors to turn off the converters when the ignition switch 
goes off. So I do not have the charger voltage on the converters.

My battery pack is a 180 v pack which may be charge up to 233.5 volts for a 
equalization charge and 222 volts for a normal charge. The batteries will 
come down to 204 volts right after charging. If I leave right after 
charging, the voltage of 202 volts at no load and quickly comes down to 192 
volts with some initial load.

Applying the normal load, the voltage now comes down to 188 volts. I have a 
separate switch, that I can turn on the converter after it goes below 192 
volts. The IOTA works ok at that voltage, but I will not turn them on when 
the voltage is any higher than that.

Now I can also run my EV on 240 volts, which can be charge up to 300 volts 
equalization charge. I parallel two IOTA's input voltage together so each 
one receives 150 volts maximum to 88 volts minimum, which I never get below 
60% SOC any way. If the voltage sags below for a short time, the voltage 
will drop a bit. I have my IOTA's set at the 14.5 volts instead at the 13.5 
volts to take care of that.

You can series and/or parallel these IOTA'S just like you do with batteries. 
I now running four IOTA'S with the input and outputs parallel on the 180 
volt pack. On the 240 pack I will series two IOTA input and parallel all 
the outputs which gives me 120 amps of 14.5 VDC.

See my IOTA installation at http://go-ev.net/pics/011.html

Note the Red unit between two of the IOTA's. This is a seperate on board 
charger for the 12 volt deep cycle battery. It auto comes on when I plug in 
the main input cable.

I find that this charger is better, because the 14.5 volt IOTA will 
overcharge this battery too much. Zoom up to read what kind of charger this 
is. I have now been charging this accessory battery with this charge for 6 
years.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Rob Trahms" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, May 20, 2008 6:44 AM
Subject: [EVDL] DC-DC converter advice for 192V pack


>
> Hi!
>
> I have purchased an Iota DLS-45 DC-DC converter for my EV conversion,
> currently underway. I was originally designing my conversion to use a 
> 144V
> battery pack, but recently discovered I have more room for batteries, and
> was considering 16 instead of 12 12V Exide Orbitals, boosting the pack
> voltage to 192V.
>
> The DLS-45 is supposedly only rated for a nominal operating voltage of 
> 180V.
> I guess I'd like to know if anyone has used the DLS-45 at 192V, and is it
> okay to operate it there.
>
> If not, any suggestions for other DC-DC converters for this voltage?
>
> Thanks!
>
>
> -----
> Rob Trahms
> [email protected]
> Electro - the Cabby-EV
> http://chaosmgmt.blogspot.com chaosmgmt.blogspot.com
>
> -- 
> View this message in context: 
> http://www.nabble.com/DC-DC-converter-advice-for-192V-pack-tp17333265p17333265.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC converter advice for 192V pack*

How about just using 15 Orbitals instead?

> Hi!
>
> I have purchased an Iota DLS-45 DC-DC converter for my EV conversion,
> currently underway. I was originally designing my conversion to use a
> 144V
> battery pack, but recently discovered I have more room for batteries, and
> was considering 16 instead of 12 12V Exide Orbitals, boosting the pack
> voltage to 192V.
>
> The DLS-45 is supposedly only rated for a nominal operating voltage of
> 180V.
> I guess I'd like to know if anyone has used the DLS-45 at 192V, and is it
> okay to operate it there.
>
> If not, any suggestions for other DC-DC converters for this voltage?
>
> Thanks!
>
>
> -----
> Rob Trahms
> [email protected]
> Electro - the Cabby-EV
> http://chaosmgmt.blogspot.com chaosmgmt.blogspot.com
>
> --
> View this message in context:
> http://www.nabble.com/DC-DC-converter-advice-for-192V-pack-tp17333265p17333265.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC converter advice for 192V pack*



> Rob Trahms wrote:
> > I have purchased an Iota DLS-45 DC-DC converter for my EV conversion...
> > I was originally designing my conversion to use a 144V battery pack,
> > but recently discovered I have more room for batteries, and was
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC converter advice for 192V pack*

Sounds like a Todd DC/DC 
Yes, there are a bunch of problems with this unit when
used on an EV. Since there is not much else available
for this price range, I think the EV user needs to
take many precautions, but I believe many on this list
have the ability to make improvements to make it work
on their EV. It is definitely not plug and play for
somebody that is not willing to do the extra work to
make it more robust in the EV environment, but it's a
cost effective solution when there is not much
available in the market. I have about 340,000 cycles
(30 seconds on/off powering a blower in an indoor
environment), so I think the engineering is somewhat
sound. If you wish to use this on an EV you will need
to do the extra work to make it waterproof and epoxy
stuff down for vibration. A little Humiseal 1B33 and
two part epoxy should help, along with a good
enclosure. Keep in mind this DC/DC is at least as
good or better in comparison to the Todd DC/DC that
many have used in the past.
Rod


> --- Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Rob Trahms wrote:
> > > I have purchased an Iota DLS-45 DC-DC converter
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC converter advice for 192V pack*



> --- Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I recently had one apart to see how it was built,
> > and was not impressed.
> > I would not recommend it for anything over a 156vdc
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC converter advice for 192V pack*



> Rod Hower wrote:
> 
> > Sounds like a Todd DC/DC
> > Yes, there are a bunch of problems with this unit when used
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC converter advice for 192V pack*

I have been testing a new DC-DC in my 144V EV for some months. It is 
good for up to 370VDC input and 36A output. I can't fault it, in fact I 
no longer use an auxiliary battery. If it goes over current on the 
output it just derates the voltage. It has inrush limiting as well.

Check the website for details:
http://www.ev-power.com.au/-EV-DC-DC-CONVERTER-.html

Regards, Rod Dilkes
EV Power Australia Pty Ltd
www.ev-power.com.au
Ph +61 8 97572998


------------------------------
>
> Message: 14
> Date: Tue, 20 May 2008 05:44:01 -0700 (PDT)
> From: Rob Trahms <[email protected]>
> Subject: [EVDL] DC-DC converter advice for 192V pack
> To: [email protected]
> Message-ID: <[email protected]>
> Content-Type: text/plain; charset=us-ascii
>
>
> Hi!
>
> I have purchased an Iota DLS-45 DC-DC converter for my EV conversion,
> currently underway. I was originally designing my conversion to use a 144V
> battery pack, but recently discovered I have more room for batteries, and
> was considering 16 instead of 12 12V Exide Orbitals, boosting the pack
> voltage to 192V.
>
> The DLS-45 is supposedly only rated for a nominal operating voltage of 180V.
> I guess I'd like to know if anyone has used the DLS-45 at 192V, and is it
> okay to operate it there.
>
> If not, any suggestions for other DC-DC converters for this voltage?
>
> Thanks!
>
>
> -----
> Rob Trahms
> [email protected]
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC converter advice for 192V pack*

> Check the website for details:
> http://www.ev-power.com.au/-EV-DC-DC-CONVERTER-.html

Kind of like a larger version of these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260241254078 (15V 
output can be trimmed down)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220236990329	(12V 
output can only be trimmed up to 13.2V)

Both are spec'd to brown-out below ~180V, which should be fine with a 
192V pack (although a small backup gel might be worthwhile if you're 
pushing your pack to the limit).

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC converter advice for 192V pack*



> Rod Hower wrote:
> > Sounds like a Todd DC/DC
> 
> Yes; in fact, I think folks from Todd started Iota.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] DC-DC converter advice for 192V pack*



> nicolas drouin wrote:
> > Rod, Lee,
> > Given your less than enthusiastic recommendation for this IOTA DC-DC,
> > what would you recommend as plug and play DC-DC at 192V?
> ...


----------

